# Good posture correcting sports bra?



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I can't help with brands specifically but a lady I used to ride with (and run with) wore a sports bra and a maternity type bra ontop? It wasn't fun in summer but she said was the only way she could keep things in place. Maybe if you're able to get a custom one fit just for this? It'd certainly be a good investment!


----------



## Thundering Hooves (Dec 16, 2019)

Under armor, of Nike


----------



## LevonLove (Jun 30, 2019)

I should've mentioned I also hate compression bras. They make my chest sore. I had one Victoria secrets bra I loved because it didnt just squish them down and together. They separated them and supported each one instead of just squish and hope for the best. I cant find the style anymore there and they dont make them big enough anyways 🙄 my band size is like 36 38 so it makes it harder to find the cup and band size


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Several of my ranching friends are raving about "Ruby ribbon" bras.

And they ride long days and do active ranch work.


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm not sure about posture fixing; However, the Shock Absorber bras are amazing! I'm a 32DD/ E and it is the first sports bra I've had that (1) actually works, (2) does not stretch much and (3) is not bulky. That being said, they probably are not the most comfortable. I've been fine with it, but I usually like the band pretty tight to begin with. 

I've also tried the shefit, which was nice, but not as supportive as I would have liked (smaller cups) and a couple under armour bras that are just to stretchy to do the trick. I have heard that the Cheatasport bras are good, but haven't tried one of those yet:

https://www.cheatasport.com/sports-bras

For your shoulders, have you tried an Equifit shoulders back? I've heard a few people mention they work well. additionally, I've found in the past that working on the back muscles and abdomen at the gym have really helped maintain that posture.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm a 38 DDD sometimes a DD cup. Have been for years. After one of the girls bouncing right out of a normal bra while making a BLAZING fast gallop around a roping arena... LOL, and having dealt with the fabulous Uniboob when I wore Nike and other such brands of sports bras... I went on a hunt for a sports bra with a TRUE cup AND an underwire.

Chantelle High Impact Sports Bras. I look for 'last years colors' on eBay, buy them brand new with tags for about $30.00 USD, sometimes a little less on the Make an Offer listings. Made in the UK, available in the US, the UK, France, etc. Sizes are the same as the US sizes. They have a hook and eye on the straps that allow you to make them a racer back or they can be left normal. 

The girls don't bounce around one bit and it's easy to hold my shoulders back, be it riding or just day to day at work, walking, doing chores, whatever. I've had three for two years now... and they are still soft, supportive, and haven't lost a bit of structural integrity.


----------



## karens1039 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for the recommendation. I just ordered one on ebay to try it out


----------

